# What instruments do you play? (If any)



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm a cellist. What about you?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Since I taught instrumental music for several years, I play each wind/percussion instrument a bit. My major was trumpet. I loved playing bass clarinet when teaching.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Guitar, bass (double bass & bass guitar), piano, banjo, voice (rock & roll, not classical, though I am trying to learn how to sing Renaissance polyphony). I think that's about it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Piano and clarinet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm a pianist. I've seriously played for some 34 years.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I'm a cellist. What about you?


I play the turntable, the CD player and the streamer.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Saxophones (I have two altos, a tenor, and a soprano), clarinet (whenever I get the pads replaced), flute, organ, and enough of the piano to embarrass myself.


----------



## Oscar South (Aug 6, 2020)

Extended Technique Electric Bass:





Folk-style Acoustic Guitar (original composition -- I'm planning to orchestrate this soon):





Double Bass:





'Algorithms':





Fretless Bass Guitar (as an accompanist):





I also play the instrument that my wonderful wife is performing in the second from last video there, but I don't have an example. A few other ethnic instruments but I've already posted max number of videos!


----------



## arkiv1111 (Oct 1, 2021)

maracas, claves


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I am, and have been professional church organist for 62+ years and still playing ... other than that I play the radio. 

The image is the console I presently preside over. 

Kh


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Guitar, banjo, bass, and piano (I used to be a lot better) - a little mandolin and dobro.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I used to play the guitar pretty well but I've slacked off over the years. I tried bass for a while but my tendonitis made it pretty uncomfortable. My first instrument was snare drum. Right now I just have a Remo drum pad and a pair of sticks so I beat on that for a bit each day.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Bassoon, Clarinet, Oboe & Saxophone

I have had to retire from playing bassoon and contrabassoon because of my disability.

I play bass clarinet with one band and alto clarinet with another band.

I just started playing 2nd oboe with a community orchestra.

Although I can still play the saxophone, I have not done a sax gig since I got out of the Army in 1972.

I can not play the flute.

I find it interesting that wind players own and play more than one instrument.


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

I play the recorder and the tenor viol.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I played the cello well enough to get scholarship that paid for most of my college. However I had to give it up soon after college due to back problems. I also play the piano, which I still do occasionally, but I'm not very good at it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to play electronic organ at home (had a few dozens of lessons when I was around 16), but when I moved to Singapore in 1999 (and later with my wife to France), I had it in storage with family. When we moved to the Netherlands in 2004, the house we bought had a spiral stair case that made moving an organ upstairs impossible, and downstairs we had no suitable space. So we got rid of it. Have not played since then.


----------

